# Delta 46-700 motor



## JDmcgrainy (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all,

I have a 46-700 Delta lathe that I have used periodically over the past 7 years. It has been a great purchase. Lately though I have had a couple issues with it. I had the motor looked over before using it this year and it was good for about 10 hours of work. Then the switch went bad. I replaced that last night and tried the motor under very little load. It ran fine for about 2 minutes. Then I believe the capacitor blew. I am not very good with electrical work so I am wondering if this might be salvageable. Otherwise how likely is it to find a replacement for something like this. Thanks in advance for any advice.

SIncerely,

Josh


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A capacitor should be around $10-$15 depending on the size. 

If the capacitor didn't fail, it could be the centrifugal switch that opens when the motor is up to speed. Sometimes these guys stick, preventing them from putting the start capacitor back into the circuit when the motor stops. 

There should be lots of life left in that motor, and it should be worth it to repair it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug is right. If it is a cap it shouldn't be to expensive.


----------



## JDmcgrainy (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info Doug. I will drop it by my electricians and let him look though it.


----------

